# Bubble Counters..for the record!



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

For the record. I purchased my first bubble counter (JBJ) and it CRACKED in the first week. I'm talking about multiple cracks in the glass cylinder just tighting by hand. Real piece of junk in my opinion.

Then I purchased a Dennerle bubble counter to replace it. Hands down, this is a far superior crafted device. Excellent product.

So, if you are in the market for a bubble counter....my opinion, STAY FAR AWAY FROM JBJ and go with Dennerle.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

had the same thing happen to me...


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Just run to Petco or some place similar and by some of that hard 1/8" tubing and make a getto counter:

Parts:
1/8" hard clear tubing (Petco, Petsmart, etc...)
1 DIET Coke bottle
1 tube, plumbers goop.

1) Cut one piece of the tubing ~1-1 1/2" long
2) Cut one piece of the tubing ~6-7" long
3) Poke (1/8" Drill works better) two holes near the middle of the soda bottle's cap.
4) Insert tubes so that about 1/2" is sticking out the TOP side of the cap.
5) Apply enough plumbers goop to ensure you get a good seal
6) Let goop dry
once dry,
7) fill soda bottle almost all the way with water
8) Connect supply side of CO2 to longer pipe (Note: first, I sometimes heat up the hard tubing over a flame enough to get it malleable to put a small bend near the bottom)
9) Connect tank side (with check-valve) to short tube.
10) Screw cap to bottle
11) Voila!

- Jeff


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Pretty sure the JBJ bubble counter is not glass


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've got the jbj bubble counter, and i think it's plastic, but i've had no issues with it so far. 

i thinks someone is eating too many wheaties


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a JBJ that's glass. I think they make both types. Mine has had no issues thus far, but after reading this I might be a bit more careful when screwing and unscrewing ;-P


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Gatorade bottle, run in line. Free, no cracks.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

just as getto... love it...


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> Pretty sure the JBJ bubble counter is not glass


I don't believe I said it was glass, I said it was junk.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have the same opinion it is a piece of crap. I have had two and now just run my tanks with out one. I might try the dennerle it dose look better.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Manwithnofish said:


> I don't believe I said it was glass


What?



Manwithnofish said:


> I'm talking about multiple cracks in the *glass cylinder* just tighting by hand.


IMO glass would fall apart if cracked multiple places, plastic like my JBJ bubble counter would still hold together when cracked although it would leak.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, I meant...it doesn't really matter if it cracked (glass or plastic) it's still JUNK!!!


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got a JBJ, my favorite thing about it was that the 10 psi I run my system at wasn't enough to get CO2 past the flapper check valve. Had to drill it out. Quality stuff.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> I've got a JBJ, my favorite thing about it was that the 10 psi I run my system at wasn't enough to get CO2 past the flapper check valve. Had to drill it out. Quality stuff.


You might have that problem with any check valve initially. I have found you need more pressure the first time you use the check valve to open it up. The JBJ bubblecounter screws onto the needle valve assembly, and it has a rubber gasket to prevent leakage. You do not have to tighten it very hard to get a good seal, over tighten it and you can break it rather easily, but there can be manufacturer defects which can cause leakage around the fitting or cracks in the plastic. Thats why I find it easier to use a cheap inline bubblecounter. Any plastic bubble counter will have its stress point. Glass is even worse. These ADA and ADA rip off solid glass bubble counters... you have to be real carefull how much force you use when putting on the tubing. It can be an expensive mistake if you exert too much pressure.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I heard the JBJ wasn't the greatest. Also, just for the record, has anyone used the Red Sea Bubble Counter. The one that comes with the CO2 pro system. Heres the bubble counter...

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...-CO2-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html

Because, I'm having some major problems with my CO2, and for some reason, I'm thinking it's all because of the bubble counter...


----------

